# VK - This is not your mommas snack pudding!



## Stroodlepuff (5/7/16)

The Milkman is back with another blockbuster flavor that will help you get through the summer heat! Pudding by The Milkman is a rich and decadent, creamy vanilla pudding with sweet lemon overtones that handily meets the high standards of excellence you've come to expect from The Milkman. 





*Flavor Profile:*


A rich and decadent, creamy vanilla pudding with sweet lemon overtones
Another spot-on flavor from The Milkman in a delicious, vapable, MAX VG offering
Max VG
Nicotine levels: 0, 3, 6

http://www.vapeking.co.za/the-milkman-e-liquid-pudding-30ml.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

